# Taliban "Commander" Takes Credit for Canadian Withdrawal



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2010)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.....  :

From an (alleged) interview with an (alleged) Taliban "commander" in Kandahar:


> .... the world as witnessed the heavy physicals and materials losses which the Mujahideen have inflicted on the invaders in Kandahar, which has forced some of the invading countries to withdraw their forces from Afghanistan, an example of this is Canada, which has indicated that it will be withdrawing its forces in 2011, this is a major accomplishment of the Mujahideen who’s ferociousness have forced the invaders to withdrawn, it is not out of their own whims ....



More lies here.


----------



## Greymatters (12 Apr 2010)

Demonstrates their continued skill as misinformation and propoganda...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2010)

And reasonably quickly, esp. throwing in the NATO/US-RUS tiff about getting rid o' poppies quicker reasonably soon after it hit the MSM.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Apr 2010)

There is _some_ truth in what that dude is saying.  Had we not lost 142 service members (and the rest of the civilian deaths), then I'm certain we'd still be there beyond
2011, just as we were in the former Yugoslavia for years on end.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Apr 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> There is _some_ truth in what that dude is saying.  Had we not lost 142 service members (and the rest of the civilian deaths), then I'm certain we'd still be there beyond
> 2011, just as we were in the former Yugoslavia for years on end.



Or we could have hid all the Death, casuallties, and combat action.....Much as we did in the Former Yugoslavia...

dileas

tess


----------



## Teflon (12 Apr 2010)

Tahir Afghan is a Bad Ass, the guy should make Action movies!


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Apr 2010)

Say what you like, but there is a vocal segment of our populace that will agree with the Taliban.
Freedom of speech is a wonderful thing isn't it?


----------



## SeanNewman (12 Apr 2010)

I am with Technoviking compeltely.

Why is he lying?  Have we earned a decisive victory?  If not, the insurgents have won because all they had to do to win was tie.

Further, if you don't think he's right, scroll to the bottom of any CBC website story about Afghanistan and see how many Canadians "agree" vs "disagree" with any comments made about getting out immediately.

The Canadian public as a whole has basically expressed an intent to quit.  I'm not in any way judging that, as they are the voters who indirectly get to shape policy involving where the military goes and I will follow that.

I don't see how you can look at his statement objectively and call it a lie, though.  A bit of puffery maybe, but every military side does that.  He probably rolls his eyes when we destroy a weapons cache and it's written up in the paper that we knocked the Taliban back on its feet.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> There is _some_ truth in what that dude is saying.  Had we not lost 142 service members (and the rest of the civilian deaths), then I'm certain we'd still be there beyond 2011, just as we were in the former Yugoslavia for years on end.


Granted, but only _some_ because the GTFO date (outta Kandahar, anyway) was set a little more than 2 years ago.  I'm with you in that if we hadn't lost all we've lost (blood _and_ treasure), a decision would have been more clearly made and communicated that we're staying.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Apr 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Granted, but only _some_ because the GTFO date (outta Kandahar, anyway) was set a little more than 2 years ago.  I'm with you in that if we hadn't lost all we've lost (blood _and_ treasure), a decision would have been more clearly made and communicated that we're staying.


That's my point, exactly.  I, like so many other Canadians, _believe_ in this mission as the _right_ mission.  I agree with Barack Obama:  this was a war we _cannot_ afford to lose.  I believed in it so much, that I campaigned to be posted to a battalion, and a position, that would send me "over there", thereby putting my life on the line.  I am *no different* from the many hundreds, nay, thousands of Canadians who have done the same.   Some believe so much, that even though they were wounded, they have gone back.  I know of two whom I know personally, and others I've only seen on the news.  This is a classic example of how an army in the field may win every single battle, and decidedly so, yet the moral centre failed (read: the country at large).


			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Or we could have hid all the Death, casuallties, and combat action.....Much as we did in the Former Yugoslavia...


Well said, Tess, and I agree 100%.


----------



## kkramar (22 Apr 2010)

The Canadian people watch the media. The media only reports on causalities, as that's what gets them the most ratings(this is all they care about).
The Canadian people cry out, and the politicians crack under the pressure and withdraw.

Its sad really. Good work is going unnoticed and the deaths of our brave soldiers are being exploited for ratings for the media.


----------

